# gpg-agent not caching?

## Lawless

Hi,

I have an annoying problem with psi and the new gpg 2.0.

I am using my key for jabber in psi with two accounts - since there is that pinentry coming with gnupg I have to type in my passphrase for each account - everytime I change my status (online 2x -> away 2x -> online again 2x...)

That is horrible - the passphrase is not getting cached in any way.

Thunderbird is still using its own pinentry window so I'm not sure if it's maybe psi's fault but I would be glad to know how I can avoid using gnupg's pinentry and keep the built-in one in psi or at least getting rid of having to type in the passphrase everytime doing something....

Ideas?

----------

## linse

Same problem here.   :Confused: 

----------

## ReXX

I'm also seeing this behaviour. It's really annoying.

----------

## hanj

Yep.. seeing this with sylpheed too.

hanji

----------

## ok

You can try the following steps:

1. Uncomment or append the line in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf:

```
use-agent
```

2. Edit the file ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf:

```
###+++--- GPGConf ---+++###

allow-mark-trusted

default-cache-ttl 3602

debug-level expert

log-file socket:///home/user/.gnupg/log-socket 

#                      ^^^^^ your user

```

If you are using kde: (if not, you have to start it in a other way)

3. Edit the file /usr/kde/3.5/env/agent-startup.sh:

```
if [ -x /usr/bin/gpg-agent ]; then

  eval "$(/usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon)"

fi

```

4. Edit the file /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh:

```
if [ -n "${GPG_AGENT_INFO}" ]; then

  kill $(echo ${GPG_AGENT_INFO} | cut -d':' -f 2) >/dev/null 2>&1

fi

```

----------

## blscreen

My gpg-agent keeps crashing constantly when using it with kopete or mutt. After decrypting two or three messages, it is not running anymore. This is very annoying.

----------

## alonbl

Hello,

There is no use for you to correspond here.

If agent is crashing or you have other problems, please open a bug report.

For psi, I guess it would be:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197588

For agent crashing, please open a new bug, and attach the agent debug log.

Thanks.

----------

## blscreen

Just for the records: #205724, and maybe related #204662

----------

